# Bulking on a Budget...?..?



## BRONSON0404 (Jun 19, 2011)

Had 3 months off recenctly but am back in training and feeling better for it, the only problem this time is im on a tight budget....

So have only been eating

* Porridge Oats

* Rice & Peas( with olive oil)

* Rice & Tin Tuna(with olive oil)

* Ice Cream

* Boiled Eggs

* Peanut Butter with everything!...Thats it..

So cannot afford and this times want to stay away from protein shakes!

Can anyone please chip in with any other cheap foods for bulking?? Many Thanks!


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

A guess you could try and bulk cheap but theres one thing i can guarantee you, it will be disgusting/bland as


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

If you know anyone with a Makro or Costco card you can bulk buy meat for cheap I find thats the best option.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

before now i have mixed 100ml olive oil in milk with a scoop of protien powder take 5 times day that will give you 5000cals alone,you may not want to try this at home though unless you want to send them scales around lol


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Tuna cans from tesco, just dont eat more than 4 cans/ week.

Frizen chicken portions from Tesco, defrost and peel the skin before cooking.

Minced Beef from sainsburys think its £1 for 400g.


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

vetran said:


> before now i have mixed 100ml olive oil in milk with a scoop of protien powder take 5 times day that will give you 5000cals alone,you may not want to try this at home though unless you want to send them scales around lol


WOW thats interesting, I used to have 20ml of olive oil with my quark before bed. How did 100mlx5 worked out for you? I presume you been on 7000-8000 cals diet.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I was thinking about this today as recently I have been spending about £8 a day of food.

double cream

minced beef

5kg chicken from mackro is £15

big blocks of cheap cheese

mackeral out of tesco is cheap- not the tinned stuff

bulk whey powder works out as a cheap source.

If you have farmers about you that has hens he will sell you cheap egg direct- think £5 for over 100.

oil is alright if you can stomach it some of the nut oils are quite expensive but v. cal dnse.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

apart from the constipation lol it sure does help you reach your target weight on a bulk very quick ,i found the best one was solesta mild from aldi i had it in less than half pint milk and it was tasteless.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Mr White said:


> Tuna cans from tesco, just dont eat more than 4 cans/ week.
> 
> Frizen chicken portions from Tesco, defrost and peel the skin before cooking.
> 
> Minced Beef from sainsburys think its £1 for 400g.


mate i have been eating 7 cans of tuna day for about 2 years.never had any problems.this whole mercury thing is just jibberish.i would adivise to buy the tuna,its a cheap good protien source.i would rather eat that over anything.apart from chicken of course. :thumbup1:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Rolled oats, tinned tuna...buy a whole chicken..cook it and carve it up...lean mince...soya...skimmed milk in your shakes for protein boost...ryebread crackers...cottage cheese..eggs eggs and more eggs...bulk whey protein...make flapjacks and pancakes with it...add it to everything you can..red kidney beans...tinned or frozen vegetables...bulk it up...

Just got to be like a jock...thrifty...but it can certainly be done on the cheap...imagination is key.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Lidl : minced beef 500gr £0.99

this weekend only.

Keep an eye for offers, look for best prices around , buy in bulk and freeze if you can, that can save you a lot of pennys ,

about mercury fears :

coriander is a proven mercury chelator. Eat a bunch a week, on the chichen, or make a nice carrot soup with it, excellent post work out carb re-load,and you're sorted. Asian supermarket sell corianderat a better price than supermarkets. This is a proven fact, not an internet fad. coriander will chelate all the mercury out of your body. There isn't a more pratical solution to the mercury poisoning problem.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

gymaddict1986 said:


> mate i have been eating 7 cans of tuna day for about 2 years.never had any problems.this whole mercury thing is just jibberish.i would adivise to buy the tuna,its a cheap good protien source.i would rather eat that over anything.apart from chicken of course. :thumbup1:


x2

Although lagging behind on 4.5 cans a day


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

what do you add to the tuna to eat it it is abit tasteless by itself.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

vetran said:


> before now i have mixed 100ml olive oil in milk with a scoop of protien powder take 5 times day that will give you 5000cals alone,you may not want to try this at home though unless you want to send them scales around lol


What did this do to your bf % vet?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm a fair bit behind as well on the tuna 2 tins.

I normally have it with a bit of mayo and a good bit of Tabasco and sweet chilli gives it a good kick


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

Mr White said:


> Tuna cans from tesco, just dont eat more than 4 cans/ week.


Why no more than 4?

Should I be worried I eat at least a tin a day when bulking up.......


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

The mince is a good choice, thanks for the idea guys  . Also, buy value oats (tesco) 75p a kilo, or seriously cheap big bags of rice, go through about 4 kilos a week lol


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Depending on the budget; Oats, whey, EVOO & milk make a pretty damn cheap, high cal, high protein meal


----------

